# Hunspell bezwzględnie wymaga myspell-en

## Chocimier

Cześć wszystkim!

Mimo niewłączonego w systemie j. angielskiego, pakiet hunspell ciągnie za sobą pakiet myspell-en. Zajrzałem do ebuildu, chodzi najwyraźniej o linijkę 

```
DICT_DEP="app-dicts/myspell-en"
```

. Czy muszę wybrać się na buglistę, czy istnieje inny sposób rozwiązania tego problemu?

----------

## Jacekalex

To nie jest jakiś straszny problem.

Po prostu nie wszystkie programy sa w całości spolszczone, i od czasu do czasu zobaczysz program z angielskim interfejsem. (np Grsync).

A spolszczenie przeważnie dotyczy programu, który powstał w angielskiej wersji językowej.

Dlatego język  angielski jest niejako ładowany domyślnie.

Jelsi koniecznie chcesz zablokować instalowanie app-dicts/myspell-en, to możesz spróbować orzucić go w konkretnej wersji do pliku /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

Np tak:

```
echo 'app-dicts/myspell-en-20081002' >>/etc/portage/profile/package.provided
```

Wtedy portage przestanie się interesować tą paczką, uznając, że została zainstalowana ręcznie.

Jest jeden haczyk, - niektore programy mogą się nie kompilować jeśli nie znajdą plików nagłówkowych potrzebnych zależności.

Jeśli na przykład media-video/ffmpeg wyląduje w package.provided, a nie będzie go fizycznie w systemie, to ani Mplayer, ani Vlc czy Xine nie skompilują się, bo nie znajdą niezbędnych biliotek, ktore są w pakiecie  media-video/ffmpeg.

Także package.provided można używać, ale nie warto z tym użytkowaniem przesadzać.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Chocimier

Oczywiście, to nie jest wielki problem. Jednak angielski słownik jest 6x większy od polskiego, a zwyczajnie nie jest mi potrzebny w np. Libreoffisie. Podany sposób działa. Dzięki za objaśnienia.

----------

